# Trucs anti-chauffe



## jeffl (4 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous connaisse des trucs pour éviter que le powerbook chauffe et par conséquent que le ventilo se déclenche moins... 
Car au bout d'une heure d'utilisation à peu près, j'ai l'impression d'utiliser un sèche-cheveux.


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

jeffl a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous connaisse des trucs pour éviter que le powerbook chauffe et par conséquent que le ventilo se déclenche moins...
> Car au bout d'une heure d'utilisation à peu près, j'ai l'impression d'utiliser un sèche-cheveux.



- "préférences" "économiseur" "options" "performance=faible"
- "préférences "économiseur" .; cocher tout ce qui est "suspendre..." et règler le curseur ordinateur à 5' et le curseur écran à 1'
- Pas de CD laissé dans le lecteur
- Désactiver tout ce qui consomme inutilement ... bluetooh,wifi..
- deconnecter tout ce qui consomme inutilement ... clé USB .. disque dur externe .. 
- pas de gadjets ventilos et lampes USB superflus
- déconnecter l'alimentation secteur

.


----------



## kisco (4 Juin 2005)

sinon tu peux le poser sur 2 petites boites d'alumettes ou autre chose, que tu mets sous les pieds côté écran. Cela le surélève et l'air peut passer dessous pour un peu mieux le refroidir.
Et en plus moi je trouve plus agréable d'avoir le clavier penché


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> sinon tu peux le poser sur 2 petites boites d'alumettes ou autre chose, que tu mets sous les pieds côté écran. Cela le surélève et l'air peut passer dessous pour un peu mieux le refroidir.
> Et en plus moi je trouve plus agréable d'avoir le clavier penché


Exact ... il y a aussi l'option bretelles ou les ficelles fixées au plafond    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jeffl (4 Juin 2005)

J'ai déjà essayé ces trucs mais sans grand succès...
Ca se termine toujours par un ventilo qui fait du bruit   

J'ai lu par ci, par là, qu'avec Tiger, le ventilo se déclenchait plus facilement. Ne serait-ce pas à cause de son optimisation au niveau de l'affichage qui ferait chauffer plus le proc graphique.

J'ai installé Temperature Monitor et en effet on voit nettement que le plus chaud dans le PB, c'est la GPU. Et dès qu'une applis utilise OpenGL, c'est pire encore, le ventilateur fait un bruit d'avion à réaction (bon j'exagère un peu...)

Voici quelques valeurs (PB 12p 1,5Ghz - Eco d'énergie en normal: perf processeur auto), on peut comparer avec les votres peut-être ?

En utilisation normale (Le ventilo fait du bruit mais c'est supportable):
CPU: 46
GPU: 51
HD : 47

Après 5 minutes de iTunes avec anim OpenGL (le ventilo fait plus de bruit évidemment) :
CPU: 55,8
GPU: 56,8
HD: 47

J'arrête iTunes et j'attends 5 minutes en utilisation normale (le ventilo fait pratiquement autant de bruit qu'au test précédent):
CPU: 46,8
GPU: 52
HD: 47


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

moi je branche un clavier externe et j'enlève le clavier du powerbook, ça aère et ne plus les cendres de clopes pénètrent mieux dedans


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

Tu devrais lire ce post   http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94767
cela résoudra peut-être ton problème comme cela l'a fait chez moi


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je branche un clavier externe et j'enlève le clavier du powerbook, ça aère et ne plus les cendres de clopes pénètrent mieux dedans


Excellent cendrier pour sûr     et je crois même qu'il reste un peu de place pour la canette

.


----------



## jeffl (4 Juin 2005)

Je viens de changer AppleADM103x.kext 1,09 par la 1,05 mais ça souffle toujours alors que le proc est à 46 degrés...
 Moi pas comprendre !

Cette modif est-elle liée avec la version du PowerBook ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

jeffl a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de changer AppleADM103x.kext 1,09 par la 1,05 mais ça souffle toujours alors que le proc est à 46 degrés...
> Moi pas comprendre !
> 
> Cette modif est-elle liée avec la version du PowerBook ?


je sais pas .. le mien est un PB12  
N'oublie pas qu'avec l'alimentation secteur il est mormal qu le ventilo soit enclenché en permanence!!

tu as ETEINT et rebooté ton PB?


----------



## jeffl (4 Juin 2005)

Et quel vitesse de proc ? 1,5 Ghz ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

jeffl a dit:
			
		

> Et quel vitesse de proc ? 1,5 Ghz ?



oui mais OSX 10.3.9


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas .. le mien est un PB12
> N'oublie pas qu'avec l'alimentation secteur il est mormal qu le ventilo soit enclenché en permanence!!


Tu as ETEINT et rebooté ton PB?


----------



## jeffl (4 Juin 2005)

Bon je crois que je vais passer à cette version de système.
Tiger est mieux mais bon, j'aime le calme...


----------



## jeffl (4 Juin 2005)

> u as ETEINT et rebooté ton PB?



Je l'ai simplement redémarré, pense que ça suffit...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

jeffl a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai simplement redémarré, pense que ça suffit...


pa sûr!!  ... éteint et ralume


----------



## jeffl (4 Juin 2005)

> N'oublie pas qu'avec l'alimentation secteur il est mormal qu le ventilo soit enclenché en permanence!!




A ça, je ne savais pas.
Je vais le débrencher tout de suite pour voir si ça change qqch.

Et il y a une raison particulière ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

jeffl a dit:
			
		

> A ça, je ne savais pas.
> Je vais le débrencher tout de suite pour voir si ça change qqch.
> 
> Et il y a une raison particulière ?


Apple comme a son habitude décide des choses qui nous échappent ... il faut faire avec
Là encore il faut éteindre avant de rallumer


----------



## jeffl (4 Juin 2005)

Décidemment, il ne veut pas s'éteindre...

Proc à 46° et ventilateur en route malgré le débranchement du secteur, le changement de librairie et les on-off...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juin 2005)

jeffl a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment, il ne veut pas s'éteindre...
> 
> Proc à 46° et ventilateur en route malgré le débranchement du secteur, le changement de librairie et les on-off...


C'est dingue ... chez moi c'est le silence total 
peut-être te faudra-t-il revenir à OSX 10.3.9 ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Juin 2005)

Petit truc que j'ai déjà posté et que je vous redonne (c'est un pote réalisateur qui me l'a confié) :

Vous récupérez une paire de baguettes chinoises (celles qu'on vous donne dans les restau chinois) et vous posez le PB dessus !
Comme elles sont de forme légèrement évasée (ou pointue...) vous vous retrouvez avec une très faible (et agréable) inclinaison, tout en favorisant énormément la circulation d'air là où ça chauffe le plus (sous l'écran). En plus, on oublie complètement leur présence.
Ca permet grosso merdo 25% d'échauffement en moins. (si si !)

Voilou...     (pour une fois il tombe bien, ce petit smiley...)


----------



## jeffl (5 Juin 2005)

Suite du feuilleton:

OS 10.3.9 remis avec tous les trucs possibles. Résultat: Ventilo en route et processeur à 44,8.

 

Je vais tenter les baguettes chinoises. Pour ça, faut que j'aille au resto avant...


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je branche un clavier externe et j'enlève le clavier du powerbook, ça aère et ne plus les cendres de clopes pénètrent mieux dedans



  

SM, je t'adore :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

jeffl a dit:
			
		

> Suite du feuilleton:
> 
> OS 10.3.9 remis avec tous les trucs possibles. Résultat: Ventilo en route et processeur à 44,8.
> 
> ...


Tu dois avoir un nid d'araignées derrière les embouchures de ventilation c'est pas possible   

Petit test éventuel : tu places le tout au frigo quelques instants et tu rallumes .. si après cela tes ventilos tournent encore tu dois sûrment avoir une panne du coté du circuit de gestion du ventilo   

Tant que tu es au frigo décapsules-toi une bière à notre santé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## AntoineD (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Petit test éventuel : tu places le tout au frigo quelques instants et tu rallumes .. si après cela tes ventilos tournent encore tu dois sûrment avoir une panne du coté du circuit de gestion du ventilo



Euh... je suis pas persuadé que l'ordi apprécie bcp ce genre de grand coup de froid + humidité...

à la limite : tu fous un magazine au congélo puis tu le glisse sous le TiBook. Je pense que ce sera moins violent. 

Ou alors : arrête d'utiliser ton Powerbook à plat sur la couette


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

jeffl a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tenter les baguettes chinoises. Pour ça, faut que j'aille au resto avant...




Tu dois bien avoir un ou deux crayons qui trainent non?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois bien avoir un ou deux crayons qui trainent non?



 deux doigts sous l'ordi et tu tapes avec un crayon entre les dents   :love:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ou deux clopes ...   :love:  :love:



  



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.



Grumph... :hein:


----------



## jeffl (5 Juin 2005)

J'ai du nouveau !

Tout d'abord, je suis tombé sur cet article :

http://www.ehmac.ca/archive/index.php/t-14230.html 

Donc après ça, j'ai "reseté" la pmu. Résultat, ç'est nettement mieux. Le ventilo tourne à 46° mais beaucoup moins fort et lorsque que je lui demande de bosser, le ventilo tourne plus fort mais chose nouvelle : lorsque le travail est fini, il ralentit   

D'autre part, je travaille en temps normal avec un écran supplémentaire que je viens de débrancher. Lorsqu'il est débranché, la température du GPU descend légèrement, et du coup le ventilateur ralentit un peu plus.

Donc c'est mieux. Je vais essayer de trouver 2 crayons pour optimiser encore la chose...

Juste pour infos, lorsque vous travaillez sans trop forcer (genre netsurf avec Safari), votre ventilateur tourne ?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Juin 2005)

jeffl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du nouveau !
> 
> Tout d'abord, je suis tombé sur cet article :
> 
> ...


Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur ton lien et j'y ai glané comme toi le truc suivant que je décris pour les personnes interessées:
il faut d'après eux faire un reset du "power manager"

Procédure pour faire ce reset
-----------------------------
- If the computer is on, turn it off.
- (Eteindre le PB)

- Reset the power manager by simultaneously pressing and then releasing Shift-Control-Option-Power -on the keyboard. Do not press the fn (Function) key while using this combination of keystrokes.
- (presser simultanément  SHIFT+CONTROL+ALT+ BOUTON d'allumage sans presser Fn!! et relâcher le tout)

- Wait 5 seconds.
- (attendre 5 sec)

- Press the Power button to restart the computer.
- (presser le bouton d'allumage pour relancer le PB)

- il vous sera demander de rétablir la date 

This seemed to settle down the temperature the unit was running at and the fan does not come on now.Except when playing a very graphic intensive


----------



## AntoineD (5 Juin 2005)

C'est pour les alubook, c'est ça ? 
Sur TiBook, un bouton placé sous le clavier fait ça.


----------

